# Selling a Santana



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

We have a 1988 or 89 Santana Rio that we purchased new and have decided to sell it because we don't use it and don't have any plans to. My wife likes her Terry Classic and I prefer my Scott CR1. In 1997 or 98 I had the components upgraded to Shimano Deore XT including V-brakes and changing it from using a 6-speed freewheel to an 8-speed cassette. The cranks are the original Sugino MP. Last year I replaced the tires with Continental Ultra Gatorskins. We also have a child stoker kit for it and our son used to ride it with me from about age 4 until he was 7 or 8. I know the Rio has been discontinued, I guess replaced by the Cilantro which is $3,295 minimum. I have read that 1990s and later Santanas in good condition are worth 60-70% of the current price but don't know if that is accurate or not. I'm thinking of maybe advertising it for $800 complete, including the Yakima roof rack and the child stoker kit. Does that seem like a reasonable price? The only used Rios I've found advertised on the internet ranged from $1,200 to $1,650 but they were late 1990 vintage, although steel frames just like ours.

TIA


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

Wish we lived in closer proximity. Sounds tempting.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Where do you live in MN?


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

HI Gerry,
Pardon the delayed response. Too hard to reply from my phone. I am just outside of the Twin Cities, 8minutes from the airport.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I might be able to arrange something later in August. My son's girlfriend lives in Minneapolis and I am pretty sure he's driving back to see her before they both go back to college.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

Now you're really tempting me. Right now all extra funds are headed toward a new mtb, so it might take me a bit to scrounge up some more. Can you send pics and size specs?


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I can send some photos and I'll take some measurements, but I can't do it until tomorrow since I'm leading a group ride tonight. I think is it about a 53/51 for size.


----------

